# Sydney - middle head Sunday 3 June



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Launched from camp cove at 7am and headed over to middle head.
I had intended to meet up with kraley and davey g but got side tracked.
I iwanted to try out a new paravain and try to troll for kings (or anything that would have me) in the deep water.
It all worked well apart from the fact that i rigged it in the dark and found i had put it on backwards  
I trolled around middle head and up towards spit bridge then back around to washaway beach and crater cove.
The lesson i learned was if you use any form of downrigger you really need a sounder (i don't have one).
I managed to free the lure the first time but eventually lost everything on a snag.
While i was near crater cove i dropped down a couple of nuclear chickens and after a couple of minutes pulled in a pinkie (way to small).
Hooked a few of these in the hope of one of their parents coming around but no luck.

returned home with empty eski, wife not happy :twisted:

Kerry

ps to add salt to the would i went swimming with thousand of salmon at bondi beach in the afternoon.
will post about these in main section.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kraley said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I trooled around middle head and up towards spit bridge then back around to washaway beach and crater cove.
> ...


yer i really had no idea how deep it was or how deep i was.
anyway looks like i was way in over my head.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kraley said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > kraley said:
> ...


actually i think the dumbest thing it that i just realised this was posted in the wrong section. :roll:

kerry


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> Perhaps we should start thinking about hitting bondi one of these days


i just spoke to a swimmer friend who said the salmon were still sitting there today! (at Bondi)

Kerry


----------

